# Simple shelf add



## Spinner (May 12, 2018)

The entry level pellet grill I purchased is missing the shelf real estate that I've come to rely on with my former propane grills. I didn't want more furniture standing around, so I added my own shelves. Diamond plate aluminum, .125" and some strap hinges got me what I needed. They lock in place with a hinged strut. The reason for the folding... I want to use the nice cover that came with the grill. This allows that to happen.










Spinner


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

Nice job on the shelves. I bet they'll come in real handy. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (May 12, 2018)

Looks great. I like your thinking on keeping them working with the cover.
MGD, one of my favorites. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2018)

Hmm, Am I supposed to be seeing a picture in that Post #1 ??

Bear


----------



## Spinner (May 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Hmm, Am I supposed to be seeing a picture in that Post #1 ??
> 
> Bear


There should be two photo's. They should be visible from a shared link from one of my google drive folders.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Hmm, Am I supposed to be seeing a picture in that Post #1 ??
> 
> Bear



Not one, but two pictures.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2018)

All I see is these two boxes with Question marks in them above Spinner.










Spinner


----------



## Spinner (May 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> All I see is these two boxes with Question marks in them above Spinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very strange. I just changed more sharing options on the folder. I'm not sure why some can view and others cannot. I hope this fixes it.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

Spinner are you posting your pic's from a phone or computer? If it's a computer just drag the photo's over to your post and click on the thumnail version or the full size version. If from a phone I can't help you.

Chris.


----------



## Spinner (May 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Spinner are you posting your pic's from a phone or computer? If it's a computer just drag the photo's over to your post and click on the thumnail version or the full size version. If from a phone I can't help you.
> 
> Chris.


I'm posting from a computer. To save forum storage, I insert an image URL from a shared folder on my Google drive.
Oh well, here's the images dragged to the post.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

I can see them fine. Again nice job.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2018)

I see your images too!
Nice looking rig!
Al


----------



## Spinner (May 13, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I see your images too!
> Nice looking rig!
> Al


Were you able to see the images in post #1?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2018)

The Bear can see the Pics in Post #10, but not in Post #1.

Bear


----------



## ghoster (May 16, 2018)

Nice shelves, with the pics now visible, from the later post


----------



## Spinner (May 19, 2018)

Glad you can see them. That's very strange behavior on the photo's. Seems some can view and others cannot. I've signed in from different computer accounts and it all seemed good. Until I tried my work computer. and the problem was as some have reported. Lesson learned. I'll just attach from now on.


----------

